# CWH Lysander down, damaged but everyone is OK



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2016)

This afternoon the CWH Lysander set down off airport in a field damaging landing gear, prop and who knows what else. Thankfully the pilot and passenger were unhurt. Here she is starting up this morning for her first flight of the day.

‘Quick thinking’ pilot crash lands WWII plane in Ontario field after engine trouble

Jeff


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 18, 2016)

Glad no one was hurt, Hopefully the plane can be repaired.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2016)

It's a shame as she is such a nice looking bird. Thankfully everyone is OK.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2016)

Good to hear there were no casualties. Looks like it might be a tough repair depending on where the landing gear tore away as the wing strut attached to it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

Darn, glad no one hurt though. Hasn't it only recently been restored too ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Darn, glad no one hurt though. Hasn't it only recently been restored too ?


Terry, she has been flying for 5-6 years now after a very lengthy (25 yrs or so) rebuild.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

Heck, that long ?
Time flies, it seems like only a year or so ago it was posted by Neil (the late PB Foot) and shown in 'Fly Past' magazine !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2016)

Glad no one was hurt. Hopefully not too much damage and it is reparable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Bummer....glad no one was seriously hurt....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2016)

Hate to see them go down because, as you guys know, it's not like they are making more. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful bird, glad no one hurt but was hoping it would come back to Oshkosh again soon but probably not now.


----------

